# How She Got So Fat - by Robbie G (SSBBW, Essay, Extreme Eating, Imagery, ~XWG)



## Robbie G. (Feb 3, 2008)

_SSBBW, Essay, Extreme Eating, Imagery, ~XWG _- An essay on the growth of his girlfriend

*How She Got So Fat
by Robbie G*​
For an FA, there is nothing more erotically pleasing than having a girlfriend who likes to eat and who is growing fatter and fatter. In this thin-crazed world, finding a girl who doesn't mind being chunky is almost impossible. Nevermind hoping she'll gain more weight. They simply don't want to be fat. 

For me, there's nothing else like it. The changes that take place as a woman gains weight are so special. The beginnings of a double chin. The appearance of stretch marks or signs of cellulite. The crease that forms as her belly protrudes and eventually folds over. How thin arms and legs become soft and round with jiggling fat. How shopping for clothes now takes her to plus-sized stores. The concerned sound in her voice as she tells you she's past the 200-pound mark and asks if she's gotten too fat for you.

The first time she asks for a double cheeseburger instead of just a single and says she hopes you don't think she's turning into a pig. You tell her she'll never be too fat for you, that she's not a pig for eating as she pleases. You tell her she gets more beautiful and better looking with every pound she gains. She finds it a little hard to believe someone could like all that fat. Your adoring eyes convince her otherwise.

Soon she relaxes and gives into her inhibitions. Eating is now enjoyable. Able to eat what she wants and as much as she wants, the pounds pile on. Over time she gets bigger and bigger. She's up to 225 pounds,then 250 pounds. She gets lazier and is eating more than ever. Every inch of her gets a little fatter. Her butt begins to spread, thighs and calves thicken, upper arms bulge and her belly now hangs as it succumbs to gravity.

Passing 275 pounds and closing in on nearly 290 pounds, she is gorgeously fat. Hip and thigh fat make sitting into chairs a tight squeeze. Rolls of fat stack up on her midsection. Her waistline expands to 45". Her belly is now in two parts. The upper belly roll is noticeable; the lower belly roll is now tire-sized and working its way towards her thighs.

(Continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## qtttlkmop (Feb 3, 2008)

I liked it


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 7, 2008)

Clothes fit differently on this body as it takes on a new shape of rolls and bulges. Certain characteristics are seen when a woman reaches that weight. Her expanding girth begins to hamper some movement. Legs are pushed open when sitting. Bending over is now tricky and efforts to do so are thought out before attempted. I relished every pro and con her size gave her.

Then she hit 300lbs. and was 310 less than two weeks later. For me, I didn't think it could get any better. She continued to get bigger still. I loved it. She was up to 325lbs. Her features changing again as the pounds crept upon an already ample physique.

Legs, upper thighs. Bulging beyond belief. Bigger around than a thin womans waist. Handfull sized balls of fat begin to crease, fold and sag from her inner thighs. Even with her legs apart, thigh fat stays in contact with the other down to her knees, then it appears to fold slightly past them. Her calves are now double their original size and show inevitable signs of creasing and folding over.

All traces of firmness are long gone. Jello-like movement now occurs with every step taken. Bearer of the brunt of this gain... her belly. Hanging lower it now rests on her thighs. Her pubic mound is hidden by the belly roll when she's standing. When she sits, it surrounds her and spills half way down her thighs. 

Now, getting up and out of a chair requires a special effort. This struggle is seen and in my attempt to reduce it, I get her what she asks for so she doesn't have to get up. I give in to her wants and her laziness is obvious.

Tight clothing becomes a thing of the past. Her dimensions are changing. Standing is one thing. Sitting is another. Clothing must be forgiving. Stretch fabric is not only more comfortable, it's now a must. With this much fat, the rate of expansion when she sits is considerable. Spreading out wider and further, tight restrictive clothes would dig in and sometimes split open. Stretchy clothes allowed her to expand without pain or discomfort. Fondly remembered were the days when having eaten too much, she'd ask me to undo the button and lower the zipper so her belly flab was "freed" to spill forwards. 

The sigh of relief and the look on her face once her pants were undone was one of immense gratitude. The addition of stretchy clothes proved to be quite fattening. Without the reminder of a belly roll confined in restrictive jeans, letting you know you've gained another pound or two, the stretchy pants grew as she did. It took several pounds of weight gain before any snugness could be felt. Even then, the extra pounds gained went mostly unnoticed.

Passing 325lbs. she looked so good, so sexy, so much fatter. She wasn't just fat anymore, she was huge. Too big for the kitchen chairs, I had to buy her an armless chair. Supports were added to the bed to withstand her weight. A seat belt extender was needed to reach around her. Her slow walk was now a waddle.

At 342lbs. size 4X tops were getting tight. A 60" tape measure didn't even come close to measuring hips that seemed to be at least close to 70". I would tie her shoe laces since her belly made it almost impossible for her to do. Her somewhat hourglass shape was slowly disappearing and she was becoming more globular since her midsection had filled out and the rolls of fat surrounding her swelled outwards getting bigger and wider with each pound she gained.

Carrying the extra poundage would leave her winded and climbing a flight of stairs made her breathe heavily. House hold chores were becoming harder and harder to do and I began doing more of them since physical tasks left her nearly exhausted. Of all the extra duties I'd undertaken, one stood out as a favorite. Grocery shopping. Once a week she'd give me a list and off I went. The things she'd ask for as I loaded up my shopping cart always gave me a smile. I wouldn't buy just one of a certain item, I'd buy three or four. Bags of cookies, boxes of pastries, pies, chips, tubs of ice cream and more. The fridge and cupboard's were well stocked with fattening munchies she'd somehow deplete by the end of the week.

Aside from the physical changes to her body as she got bigger and bigger that turned me on, the ultimate was her appetite and amazing capacity of how much she actually ate. There were times when I couldn't believe she'd eaten so much and was still hungry. No longer was she hesitant to ask for seconds as she once was when she weighed 200lbs. It was normal for her to have seconds or thirds or completely finishing off a roast or lasagna tray I'd cooked. Then for dessert I'd have a slice of pie and it wasn't unusual for me to watch in rapture as she'd polish off what remained. She could easily eat twice as much as me without trying.

I can remember when she past the 200lb. mark. Her belly had formed that crease just above her nest and wasn't quite ready to hang yet. She had asked for a double cheeseburger and then asked if I thought she was a pig and was she getting too fat. Looking at her now compared to then, a lot had changed. Was she getting too fat? Never. Was she turning into a pig? Well, watching her eat and how much she ate, some may say so. For me however, watching her stuffing her face with so much food didn't make her a pig. She was just a growing girl with a big appetite. Her gluttonous hunger was a daily occurrence that was sheer pleasure to witness.

More to follow!


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 15, 2008)

Around this time she was up to 380 pounds or so. She was getting pretty big. She had started making some of her own clothes. Her laziness was at an all time high. I'm certain laziness played a roll, but in all honestly I could tell that her size was now limiting her movement. Simple tasks were now out of the question due to the fact that she was so fat. At work, the topic of her weight was approached and her decision not to go on a diet resulted in her being laid off. [That's another story]

About three days later she moved in with me. I knew right away that living with me would have a noticeable impact on her waistline. She was only 20 pounds shy of 400 pounds, and sitting at home all day within arm's reach of every yummy treat possible, it was only a matter of time before the inevitable would happen. She would get even fatter.

The thought that she would soon crest the 400-pound point was incredible. Even at 380 pounds, the ample fat on her body was mesmerizingly sexy. The way she moved. When she walked, how she sat, how she stood. I couldn't believe how much this turned me on. Her fattened figure took on the motions as only a woman that size can do. 

When she sat, the fat on her butt and hips spread so wide. The way she filled a chair. When she stood, how her thigh fat enveloped her knees. When she walked, a slow pace at best, the rise and fall of her ass cheeks and thighs that rubbed together; it was more of a waddle than a walk.

When I came home the first day, she was in the kitchen cooking supper. Oh what a sight she was. Standing in front of the stove stirring something in a pot wearing a pair of shorts and a t-shirt that were at least two sizes too small. I saw her from the side profile first. Her belly strained the elastic waistband to the max and hung low on her thighs. It looked huge. Her exposed midsection was even more tantalizing. The t-shirt barely covered her braless breasts, themselves the size of small watermelons, and had rolled up underneath them. Her upper arm, the one doing the stirring, sagged and swayed folding around her elbow. She turned to face me and then I saw her bare legs. Although her belly apron splayed across the tops of her thighs, there was no mistaking the sagging rolls of blubber that now hung from the insides of her upper thighs. Turning back to the stove, those two steps made the loosely packed fat on her legs shake like jello. Mmm! No firmness or tone whatsoever.

Sitting at the table ready to eat. I saw more signs of her expansion hampering her. In the sitting position, all the fat on her sides combined with her belly rolls made getting close to the table futile. With her pillow-sized upper arms and overflowing breast flesh, reaching around them to eat from the plate on the table took some work.

Regardless of these small but significant obstacles she now faced, they never prevented her from eating three full platefuls of the calorie laden alfredo pasta she had made. Dropping pieces of pasta and creamy sauce on her breast shelf as she lift the fork towards her mouth couldn't be helped.

As I cleared the table, she went to work polishing off half a loaf of garlic bread. For dessert I place a square 10" cherry cheese cake on the table. I cut myself a slab and slide the rest in front of her. Without blinking an eye she tore into it and twenty minutes later it was gone. History.

For an FA, this kind of eating was the ultimate. The results of this constant gorging would take her to a level of extreme proportions. A month or so later she was up to 419 pounds. She had put on so much weight so fast and it showed. Her double chin swallowed her neck completely. A crease had formed half way down her forearm as well as at her wrists. Her hands were pudgier than ever and her fingers almost sausage-like. Her belly roll exploded beyond containment. Not only hanging lower on her thighs but also spilling over at her sides. When she sat, it rolled over her legs. The sheer mass of her legs was awesome. Each thigh had developed a second roll on the insides. The top one resting on the second which made it fold over at her knees. The bulging blubber on her calves had creased as well and hung towards her ankles. Her thighs were so big now her legs were always forced apart.

I installed a walk-in shower and we showered together. She enjoyed the help washing and drying the folds of flesh on her body. I loved it. I helped her dress when she asked me to.

Having more than doubled her weight since we'd met and the obvious limitations that came with being so big, a lot of women would cringe at the thought of weighing over 400 pounds. While I loved every aspect of living with such a woman, I often wondered how she felt. It was she who enjoyed this being so big. Being pampered and spoiled, being lazy and well fed and thought. _"Could someone love such a fat and lazy overeating woman who wasn't getting any thinner?" _Worried she had become too fat, too much of a burden that she might lose her man. Never realizing her fears before, I now understood how she felt and expressed my feelings to her.

How it was like a dream come true to have such a beautiful woman as she was. If she was happy, so was I. At last our inhibitions were behind us. Over the next month or two, the changes that took place I'd only read about or saw on the internet.

Passing the 400-pound mark and knowing I loved every inch of her sexy body had some how unleashed a hunger some would say was out of control.

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## Qcumber (Feb 16, 2008)

This is great! I love it! I can't wait for more.


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 16, 2008)

She went beyond overeating. At every meal she would eat until she couldn't swallow another bite. Stuffing her face and stretching her belly a little more every time. This practice allowed her to consume more and more food needed to fill her up. The more she ate, the more she wanted. Watching her put away so much food, then look up at me, and with those puppy dog eyes and pouty little girl voice and ask for more was irresistible. How could I deny her this pleasure? Giving into her, I brought her whatever it was she asked for.

Within two months or so, she had piled on almost 50 pounds. Incredibly she wasn't showing any signs of slowing this pace. I was buzzing!
She was up to 470 pounds. The yards of layered fat hung from her body like drapes. Her upper arms, rung like donuts made of fat sagged until it touched the blubber of her hips. Under her arms a new roll had formed that flowed into each breast. A second roll under that was her upper belly and a third under that became her lower belly roll and was by far the largest. Combined, they caused her arms to stick out from her body at fat induced angles. Each roll made it's way to her back and from behind they stacked up upon each other three high on both sides. What a view.

Both ass cheeks were now basketball sized and completely covered in bumpy, dimpled curds folding over onto the backs of her thighs. On the outsides of her hips near the top a crease had formed and a roll was developing like a cap on her "saddle bags". The two rolls that hung from her inner thighs seemed to have nearly doubled in size. The lower of the two now sagged at least two or three inches past her knees. The roll on her calves grew as well as the fold of flesh now made it half way around on the insides.

Instead of just quivering and shaking when she walked, her thigh fat now swayed back and forth. When she wore skin tight stretch pants, the encased bulging rolls of her legs was a sight that was down right erotic.

At least a 100 pounds heavier than the biggest girl I'd ever dated, and only 30 pounds away from cresting the 500-pound plateau, I wondered how far up the scale she'd continue to grow. If she wasn't on the computer or sleeping, she was munching on something or another. I loved it. As her boyfriend and FA, the extra work it took tending to her needs because she was too fat,(and maybe a tad lazier) to do them herself was a turn on as well.

Being fat is one thing, weighing close to 500 pounds is a whole new ball game. Just the thought of knowing that she'd eaten herself to a size that limited movement was turning us both on.

When you see the progression of how much she once ate to what she now could eat. How a regular sized portion became a mere snack. The first time she ate a whole pie herself. The look on her face as she puts the last fork full in her mouth and the excitement you feel as she does this. How you remember her stomach slowly protrude as a little paunch then grow into a huge roll that has folded into an apron of tummy fat. Chunky thighs bloom into massive columns of cellulite packed fat that have turned her walk into a waddle. How this overweight beauty pushing 200 pounds plus, had stuffed and piled countless calories of her favorite flavors and gorged herself to nearly 500lbs. and enjoyed every minute of it. It was the supreme ultimate.
Remember she's lazy, had always been chunky, and after years of diets and battling the bulge, met someone who adored the way she looked and truly meant what he said when he told her to eat what she wanted to. She could never be too fat. It was like being let out of prison after being sentenced to life.

Then came a Saturday morning I'll never forget. I was up early preparing breakfast. Calling me to the bedroom, I went to see her. Entering the room I was greeted by a glorious sight. Propped up with pillows behind her in a sort of semi sitting position,she was on the bed totally naked. Holy smokes did she look hot, and I mean HOT! Arms at her sides. Breasts spilling to either side. Her legs straight out and spread apart. Her belly grabbed my attention. It was simply huge. Even in this position, it rolled onto her thighs and spread across her, rolling bulges on each side almost touching the bed. It's folds nearly deep enough to hide your hands. It was magnificent.

It was time for making some love. Crawling between her thighs,parting them as wide as possible. With both hands she lifted her belly and I sunk inside of her. As she laid there, I thrust into her, wave like motions of fat shook across her belly. I pressed against her with everything I had. After a mutual eruption, I spent time kissing and caressing the folds of her legs, belly and arms. This standard sexual position, we both realized, would soon be impossible as her thighs and belly were getting too fat for me to mount and penetrate.

As a reward for bringing me such pleasure. I told her breakfast would be served in bed. Returning with a considerable breakfast fair for her, I helped her sit up, and on a special table I made, placed a six egg omelet and a plate of home fried potatoes. In no time at all she devoured the first course like it was nothing. Prepared to satisfy her nearly insatiable appetite, I brought her the second course. I gave her a plateful of French toast and a dozen sausage links. It seemed like a lot. Most women wouldn't have been able to finish half of the first plateful. This woman was special. I sat on the edge of the bed and watched her eat. Forkful after forkful, she opened wide for more. Her upper arms were so fat laden they stayed in contact with the rolls on her sides even though she was lifting the fork from plate to mouth.

Picking up a sausage link with her fingers, she tilted her head back and dropped it into her mouth, smiling at me knowing her gluttony was driving me wild. With her mouth full and chewing, lips shiny with grease, she looked down at her plate and mumbled to no one particularly that there were only two more links left. Once they were gone she chugged down a huge glass of chocolate milk. I noticed her legs had opened a little wider and that her gut flowed between her thighs and was resting on the bed.

Cupping a handful of belly flab, I asked if she'd had enough and was "it" full. Smiling somewhat mischievously, looking up then down at her swelling belly, she shook her head and asked for poutine. I kissed her and went to the kitchen immediately. I made a plateful of cheesy fries and gravy. More than enough for two people,hopefully enough to fill up my babe's belly.

Her eyes lit up at the sight of the fries. She dug in as if she hadn't eaten in days. Half way through she suddenly drops the fork. Telling me her arm is tired and too heavy to continue, she asks me if I wouldn't mind feeding her the rest. I couldn't believe what I'd just heard. Feed her the rest? A flood of emotion came over me. The thought of feeding her until she was beyond full was so wild. I looked at her laying there. Too full to move and still asking for more. I picked up the fork, scoped up some fries and slid them into her mouth. More and more she ate. She was slowing but somehow managed to finish them off. The last mouthful was without a doubt one of the most visually charged expressions I'd ever seen. The look on her face. The look of her glutted body. The obvious results of someone who can't stop eating until it's all gone. Addicted to food she seldom left more than crumbs on her plate.

She looked so full and so fat. Poised with the last forkful,positioned before her mouth, I obediently wait. Chewing slowly and steadily I notice how much her double chin has grown. So much so that no hint of her jaw line could no longer be seen and rolled over around her neck. Finally swallowing she opened wide for the last forkful of fries. Wrapping her lips around the fork, she looked me right in the eyes and we connected with each other for a split second. Her eyes spoke. Hopelessly stuffed, this last mouthful is for you.

Closing her eyes I slid the fork from her mouth. A moan escaped from her. I gazed at her as she swallowed for the last time then opening her eyes she peered back at me. Without words smiling at each other, this was only the beginning. Eating in bed and having me feed her what remained started that Saturday. Within a few weeks I was bringing her breakfast in bed every morning. Graduating to this level of overeating produced the gain that pushed her past the 500lb. milestone. Like I said, this was only the beginning.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice, I enjoyed the amount of detail spent on describing her size, motions, etc. Almost poetic! Hope to read more from you soon.

Brenda


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you for writing this...
poutine is delish and i would gladly let someone feed me that to 500+ pounds.

such vivid imagery!
i adore this very much.
a very sensual scene with feeding and stuffing is always welcomed.
great job!
:bow:


----------



## Lardibutts (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't believe it! This has been posted for two and a half years and I've only just found it while rooting around checking for some artwork.

It is the most wonderfully erotic piece; a compellingly detailed description of a relationship that was good for 300 lbs of growth. As written it implies how the lady became more confident about herself and her effect on her lover the closer she ate herself to the magic 500.

I want to know two things:

1. Why is this excellent piece of writing posted here in the Fine Art section (and to my mind mis-filed and lost) ?

2. Why was it written in the past tense? There seems to be a tragic elegaic sense of loss hanging over the writing. 
At worst did the relationship end in her death or damaging her health, or did the couple simply break up? If so, what subsequently became of the feedee lady?

To sum up: more more please! And lets have it posted in Recent Additions.


----------



## Lou Grant (Sep 29, 2010)

Lardibutts said:


> 1. Why is this excellent piece of writing posted here in the Fine Art section (and to my mind mis-filed and lost) ?
> 
> To sum up: more more please! And lets have it posted in Recent Additions.



There are a lot of excellent pieces of writing here in the fine arts archive. Poems and essays get moved here (See the note after the Fine Arts Archive in the library directory) after they have had their day in the recent additions. As this piece was after Observer archived it back in 2008.

Since we don't get a ton of essays submitted I can see how that might throw you off at first. But let that be a lesson for you: Don't skip over the Fine Arts Archive.


----------



## Lardibutts (Sep 29, 2010)

Lou Grant said:


> There are a lot of excellent pieces of writing here in the fine arts archive.....Poems and essays get moved here (Since we don't get a ton of essays submitted I can see how that might throw you off at first. But let that be a lesson for you: Don't skip over the Fine Arts Archive.



Yeah yeah yeah, you sound just like the boring librarian wearing autumn colours and horn rims on the end of her nose who chastised us noisy lads looking for something spicy on the shelves back in the 1950s.

So at what point exactly does a rollicking good story stop being a good story and change into a boring bit of 'good for you' essay writing? 
And if it is a factual piece isn't there some specific archive somewhere on the site for true stories? I posted a piece there years ago about fun on a long haul flight from Mauritius.


----------



## Lou Grant (Sep 29, 2010)

Lardibutts said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, you sound just like the boring librarian wearing autumn colours and horn rims on the end of her nose who chastised us noisy lads looking for something spicy on the shelves back in the 1950s.
> 
> So at what point exactly does a rollicking good story stop being a good story and change into a boring bit of 'good for you' essay writing?
> And if it is a factual piece isn't there some specific archive somewhere on the site for true stories? I posted a piece there years ago about fun on a long haul flight from Mauritius.



Well you noisy lads sometimes need a good chastising. 

As it relates to this piece right here the tag is the only reason it got put where it is. Looking back at the history it appears that it was once filed in the general archives and was moved to the unique special interest archives and then one more move put it here right after the essay tag was added. I was not involved so I have to assume Observer received some information that warranted the added tag and the move and I can find no real reason to undo what he did.

In a more general sense the library handles mostly fiction since there are other places on the forums to talk about true life experiences. There are plenty of tales that claim to be based on true life events, but for the most part actual essays or links to essays find homes elsewhere. So this one will probably continue to keep company with poems and image submissions.


----------

